# Sup People!!



## BansheeZA (27/6/14)

im a recent convert to the world of electronic cigs after smoking hubbly for 11 years. my pipe accompanied me on many many marvelous journeys in SA Namibia and Botswana most of them being 4x4 camping and fishing trips. there is just something about smoking a pipe on the beach or in the bush that calms a bloke.....
started vaping just over a month ago and i must say as much as i loved the pipe the flavours in the pg and vg are miles ahead of the hookah tabacco.
no more bad batches of coals being too hot or too cold. vaping is also much cleaner with no more red messy tabacco getting into everything.
my rig is as follow.
ss nemisis clone
innokin itaste svd
iclear 30b
trident gold plated rba
35a purple e-fest high drain 18650
and a kayfun 3.1 clone i am recieving today cant wait.



sent from my Telegraph Machine using Tapatalk stop


----------



## Metal Liz (27/6/14)

Welcome @BansheeZA, hope you will love it here as much as we do 

Well done on starting you vaping journey


----------



## MarkK (27/6/14)

Rofl wtf

I have the same kit sir, i own everything you do  except my Russian 91% arrived yesterday
And my Trident V2 is arriving today some time!

haha! Wecome to the forum, welcome to the family! 

You are going to love your stay here!

P.S: Start saving up for all the juice you are going to buy through this forum


----------



## Andre (27/6/14)

Most welcome. Very well equipped for only a month in, well done. Happy vaping.


----------



## BansheeZA (27/6/14)

i was serious about the hubbly so im serious about vaping too. it was time to replace my hubbly and i already saved up some money to buy a new one and a new toolcase so i just switched it over to the svd battery iclear 30 and some juice. then when i had loose cash i bought the rest. initial investment was a bit hectic but well worth it. now my monthly tabacco money is spent on juice

sent from my Telegraph Machine using Tapatalk stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (27/6/14)

hi @BansheeZA and welcome to the forum

that is some excellent hardware you have right there, definitely the way to go !!


----------

